# Etroplus canarensis profile



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Please comment on the submission change for the profile.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1343



> E canarensis is not a hard water fish, unlike the other two Etroplines. They are found in 2 rivers, the Kumaradhara & the Netravathi, & both rivers are soft water & the canas are found too far from the coast to be in brackish water. Most spawning difficulties are due to people keeping canas in hard water. Temperature range is mid-seventies to lower 90s F. (Vin Kutty observed a female guarding fry in 94F water --personal communication & BB article). My canas have spawned at temps from 77-85F, GH & KH 2-3, pH 6.8-7.2.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

The comment seems accurate to me.
xris


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you.


----------

